# Plantage Safari Ipad 2



## lucka27 (28 Mars 2011)

SAlut,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un ipad 2 32GO Wifi depuis Vendredi.
J'ai constaté des plantages (assez frequent) de Safari lorsque j'ai 9 fenêtres d'ouvertes. Si je reduis le nombre de fenêtre l'appli ne plante plus. 

Quelqu'un à eu le même soucis ?

P : je suis en 4.3.1


----------



## doctor (29 Mars 2011)

oui moi aussi, j'ai constaté ce type de problème bien qu'ayant moins de fenêtres ouvertes. Très énervant.
Il plante aussi sous d'autres applications. Je commence à regretter mon achat.

J'attends des retours. Qui sait, quelqu'un nous apportera peut-être la solution...


----------

